# L.Fenton Outing



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Sounds like fun Shane. I'll make it if I can. It is to early to committ yet.


----------



## FishingJoe (Oct 26, 2001)

FishinJoe, if you saw me, you would wonder how there's even room for just me. Lookin' forward to it - I'll bring the chili :evilsmile


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

As long as it is made with DEER MEAT!!! It will be my pleasure.


Joe

I'll have enough barley pops to share too, usually pack for a week!


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

So far it looks to me as it will be a good outing...So were gonna have food out there right?? i'll have to find a date when i'm off of school and will be best for the majority of people..

Shane


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

i'll try to make it


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Just postin' this to bring it back up...

Still alot of spots open  

Shane


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Just re-posting this...still millions of spots open!

Shane


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

I'll give it a go if the schedual allows, keep me posted on the date!


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Yea i have to set that here. I think once we get some ice on the lake thats safe me and funebonz will look around for a spot..

Shane


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

lets just fish off the boat launch, easy to find and good parking for everyone.


----------



## TheApprentice (Oct 17, 2005)

Where is this Lake Fenton at anyway? I have heard Deputy talk about it for a few years now and am curious as to where it is. Is it an awesome fishing lake, or just a fun time out with they guys? What species of fish are in the lake? Anyhow if it is not too far from Southwestern MI (Edwardsburg) I may be intersted in the outing that is being planned. If would be nice to get out and meet some of the members from this site. 

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Its in Fenton!!! :lol: Just south of Flint area.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

TheApprentice said:


> Where is this Lake Fenton at anyway? I have heard Deputy talk about it for a few years now and am curious as to where it is. Is it an awesome fishing lake, or just a fun time out with they guys? What species of fish are in the lake? Anyhow if it is not too far from Southwestern MI (Edwardsburg) I may be intersted in the outing that is being planned. If would be nice to get out and meet some of the members from this site.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ryan


Well like Mike said its in Fenton, if you'd like directions i'd be more then happy to give them to you. Its a good lake if you find a spot. Our spot was takin' over by random people and also by the pike in the winter. Its also just gonna be a fun time. By the looks of it we'll have quite the party. We have pike, gills, crappie, some walleye, some pearch, L.M. bass and maybe some Smllies but i'm not sure. 
BTW. Everyone know about me? I'd like to see the face's on some people who are lookin' for the "infamous deputy865" and well lol find me..( I'm more of lines of talking about my age  )..

Anywho, looks to be a great big outing.

Shane


----------



## GoneFishin (Jan 11, 2001)

I think that I can afford the gas to drive the 4-5 miles from my house to the lake.   Count me in.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

So far i counted around 16. Sounds good so far...What about the food.

Shane


----------



## fish24/7 (Jan 26, 2005)

Count me in, it sounds like it should be a good time.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Alright 17 plus i may have some of my freinds come out and my dad. I'll have to check the ice conditions and when its safe and all (for walking) i'll set a date and time, prolly in the mornin' like 11:00am to late at night. About the food..Anyone gonna be able to commit to anything else?
Venison chilli was mentioned, any others?
Looks to be a great outing so far with at least 10 showin'  
       

Shane


----------



## scottyhoover (Dec 24, 2002)

I'm too busy catchin' fish to stop and eat...you will be too.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Yea, well i was just saying. Like when some of us are waitin' on flags and stuff. Anywho, what about electronics, who is gonna be able to bring what?
I'm saving my money from when i work at the tree farm for my aqua-vu so i'll have that with me.. Who else is bringing what?

Shane


----------



## FishingJoe (Oct 26, 2001)

I mentioned the chili, my soon to be pal without a "G" mentioned the venison - I presume he is going to provide me with that.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Cooley said:


> That's the dates for tip-up town @ Houghton Lake. Jan 15-16 & Jan 21-22.


The dates for TUT for 2006 are January 20/21/22 and 27/28/29..... So Shane's dates of the 14/15/16 for this outing shouldnt interfere with anyone's plans to attend TUT this year......

BTW - TUT is going thru some changes, I wont hi-jack Shane's thread. I'll start a new one.........

Shane, I'll try to get out for your outing for one of those days...........


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey burksee whats up, Hey thanks for the the correct dates.Hope to see 
you guys out there.(Fenton)


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

1.deputy865..........14,15,16...Coming 
2.scottyhoover
3.fishinjoe
4.waggleduck
5.slowpoke...........14,15,16...Coming
6.richp................14,15,16...Coming
7.cooley..............14,15,16...coming
8.fishingjoe
9.Funebonz880
10.the whale
11.one
12.splitshot
13.capt. lucky
14.trouttime
15.the apprentice
16.fish 24/7
17.brianroy6.....14,15,16...Coming
18.fiji
19.Gonefishin....14,15,16..coming
20.icehunter1958...15,16..coming
21.burksee........?,?,?.....coming

Looking real good..I'm just gonna say it now.If the weather's nice its goin to be *SATURDAY THE 15th of JANUARY*. Sound good.

Shane


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Cooley said:


> Hey burksee whats up, Hey thanks for the the correct dates.Hope to see
> you guys out there.(Fenton)


Hey Shane! I'm marking the 15th as the day! I'm planning on starting to get my icefishing stuff together and ready this weekend! I'll thinka something to bring in regards to food.......

Cooley; We'll have to try and hook up for some early ice crappies over by the "Little Store" offa Jackson! The WLI is a great place to warm up at afterwords!


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

My dad (Roober) and I may be able to make it but we'll have to see if anything is goin on that weekend.


----------



## LilyDuck (Dec 29, 2004)

Deputy...

I will make it...I just started fishing this year and havent Ice fished since I was 4...Told Dad that I wanted to do it bought all the stuff and went... 15 minutes later I was to cold. I know I might not be able to catch fish...But I hear that the real reason that you all go out there is to sip on some of Grandpas cough syrup. I will be there with a pole and beer and Hot Damn/After Shock to take the edge off. Maybe someone can drill me a hole so I dont look stupid fishing on top of the ice. If you havent met me you will know what I'm talking about!!!

I will probably be able to bring a few guys out ShadyOaks and Sully_123

Count us in for the time being!!!


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

1.deputy865..........14,15,16...Coming 
2.scottyhoover
3.fishinjoe
4.waggleduck
5.slowpoke...........14,15,16...Coming
6.richp................14,15,16...Coming
7.cooley..............14,15,16...coming
8.fishingjoe
9.Funebonz880
10.the whale
11.one
12.splitshot
13.capt. lucky
14.trouttime
15.the apprentice
16.fish 24/7
17.brianroy6.....14,15,16...Coming
18.fiji
19.Gonefishin....14,15,16..coming
20.icehunter1958...15,16..coming
21.burksee........?,?,?.....coming
22. littleroober...?....???
23.lilyduck......15th...coming

Lilyduck, dont worry about it,we all have to start some where.

Oh yea does anyone have a power auger they can bring? More would be better. Man that makes 9 already plus freinds!!

Thanks, looks to be a good turn out!

Shane

*SATURDAY THE 15th of JANUARY!!*


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Shane,
I do beleive I can make the 15th, put me down as a yes and I will have my Dad along, I hope! Looks to be a great outing!!


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

Im in for the 15th, And I'll have a power auger in hand. See yah then.
Oh yah one more question, where are we launching from to get onto the ice? I dont know Fenton at all.


----------



## Little Roober (Jun 17, 2004)

If I can make it i'll have a power auger.


----------



## Capt. Lucky (Jun 22, 2002)

any of those days will good for me i'll bring a couple of friends


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

1.deputy865..........14,15,16...Coming 
2.scottyhoover
3.fishinjoe
4.waggleduck
5.slowpoke...........14,15,16...Coming
6.richp................14,15,16...Coming
7.cooley..............14,15,16...coming
8.fishingjoe
9.Funebonz880
10.the whale
11.one
12.splitshot
13.capt. lucky...........15....Coming + freinds
14.trouttime
15.the apprentice
16.fish 24/7
17.brianroy6.....14,15,16...Coming + power auger
18.fiji
19.Gonefishin....14,15,16..coming
20.icehunter1958...15,16..coming
21.burksee........?,?,?.....coming
22. littleroober...?....??? + power auger
23.lilyduck......15th...coming
GOOD NEWS: L.Fenton has ice on it around the perimeter and a lot by my beach.The lake was flat when we passed by it so there will be ice soon!
We'll all meet at the boat launch proll about noon. I'll take a sign out there that says "michigan-sportsman" just incase. I'll be there at about 11:30.
IF any of you have questions call me on my cell if i dont answer leave your name and screen name and # so i can get back to you either here or by phone.
1-810-577-3982
Shane

*15th of january*


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Shane,
You missed me on the updated list, I'll be there, my Dad is still a maybe.
Meeting at the boat launch at noon , is that for lunch?  

If that is the planned time, I will be there a bit early to do some pre-fishing :lol: 

Looking forward to it!!


----------



## mike h (Jan 11, 2003)

Better put me and the wife down for this one.


----------



## FishinJoe (Dec 8, 2003)

15 is a Sunday right? If so you can count on me my girlfriend and a power auger maybe a couple friends too.

Joe


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

1.deputy865..........14,15,16...Coming 
2.scottyhoover
3.fishinjoe........15th....Coming+girlfreind+power auger
4.waggleduck
5.slowpoke...........14,15,16...Coming
6.richp................14,15,16...Coming
7.cooley..............14,15,16...coming
8.fishingjoe
9.Funebonz880
10.the whale
11.one
12.splitshot
13.capt. lucky...........15....Coming + freinds
14.trouttime........15...Coming + dad?
15.the apprentice
16.fish 24/7
17.brianroy6.....14,15,16...Coming + power auger
18.fiji
19.Gonefishin....14,15,16..coming
20.icehunter1958...15,16..coming
21.burksee........?,?,?.....coming
22. littleroober...?....??? + power auger
23.lilyduck......15th...coming
24.Mike h.......15th...coming +wife

No i think it's Saturday.Lookin' real good. We'll do lunch when ever...I want to make sure that enough people are bringing food for everyone so some people dont have to bring stuff..I get a free lunch right?  

Shane

Questions? Call: 1-810-577-3982<<My cell!


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Hey Shane,
As it gets closer and we have a good count I will be happy to bring some food as well. Let me know what you think we will need.
You are doing a fine job!!


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

Alright i will, i'll ask first what everyone wants to bring..LOL we may need a long table for a buffet :lol: ..Can't amagine what it will all look like from land..
Oh yea now that i'm thinking of it, will everyone have a shanty or shanty partner...And for bait..IDK what do you all want to fish for? WE can do gills in the day with waxies, and pike as well with tip-ups and shiners, or with poles.And then at night we can try for eye's (have to catch my 1st still!) and crappie with crappie minnows...Sound good..

Ok with all the poeple i'll start a food list, just tell me what you can bring and i'll add your food item onto my list! Bring w/e you want. Lets try to get an asortment of stuff.LOL we might need to bring garbage cans. Oh yea, what to drink?( :lol:  ) LOL i call dibs on bottle returns  . I'll probably bring a thing of pepsi or coke or w/e out there for the under age kids or for when its "to early"..i know...Its never to early..

1.deputy865
2.scottyhoover
3.fishinjoe
4.waggleduck
5.slowpoke
6.richp
7.cooley
8.fishingjoe
9.Funebonz880
10.the whale
11.one
12.splitshot
13.capt. lucky
14.trouttime
15.the apprentice
16.fish 24/7
17.brianroy6
18.fiji
19.Gonefishin
20.icehunter1958
21.burksee
22. littleroober
23.lilyduck
24.Mike h

Shane


----------



## FishingJoe (Oct 26, 2001)

Put me down for chili. 15th looks OK now, but I may be out of country for 2 weeks in January, so hope for the best.


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

Ill bring some chips, like 3 bags.I'll probably have someone along with me, either my girlfriend, or my little brother!


----------



## BassTech (Mar 19, 2002)

by the way, if i can talk joe into letting me crash at his house, i would like to come, too. i have an available power auger, etc.

15th would be best for me.


----------



## Southend517 (Feb 18, 2004)

you guys should deep fry a turkey out there


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

1.deputy865..........14,15,16...Coming 
2.scottyhoover
3.fishinjoe........15th....Coming+girlfreind+power auger
4.waggleduck
5.slowpoke...........14,15,16...Coming
6.richp................14,15,16...Coming
7.cooley..............14,15,16...coming
8.fishingjoe.......15th.........Coming
9.Funebonz880
10.the whale
11.one
12.splitshot
13.capt. lucky...........15....Coming + freinds
14.trouttime........15...Coming + dad?
15.the apprentice
16.fish 24/7
17.brianroy6.....14,15,16...Coming + power auger + friend
18.fiji
19.Gonefishin....14,15,16..coming
20.icehunter1958...15,16..coming
21.burksee........?,?,?.....coming
22. littleroober...?....??? + power auger
23.lilyduck......15th...coming
24.Mike h.......15th...coming +wife
25.basstech....15th..coming + power auger

FOOD LIST:
1.deputy865
2.scottyhoover
3.fishinjoe
4.waggleduck
5.slowpoke
6.richp
7.cooley
8.fishingjoe...................Chili
9.Funebonz880
10.the whale
11.one
12.splitshot
13.capt. lucky
14.trouttime
15.the apprentice
16.fish 24/7
17.brianroy6..................Chips
18.fiji
19.Gonefishin
20.icehunter1958
21.burksee
22. littleroober
23.lilyduck
24.Mike h

Looking real good..
Cell for questions: 1.810.577.3982
JANUARY 15th SATURDAY

Shane


----------



## Cooley (Oct 20, 2003)

Count me in for a large tray of Yard Bird, deep fried.I think there is about
20 to 30 pcs of chicken in one tray.  can't wait


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

FOOD LIST:
1.deputy865
2.scottyhoover
3.fishinjoe
4.waggleduck
5.slowpoke
6.richp
7.cooley..........Yard bird/chicken
8.fishingjoe...................Chili
9.Funebonz880
10.the whale
11.one
12.splitshot
13.capt. lucky
14.trouttime
15.the apprentice
16.fish 24/7
17.brianroy6..................Chips
18.fiji
19.Gonefishin
20.icehunter1958
21.burksee
22. littleroober
23.lilyduck
24.Mike h

OMG is this gonna be a good time!!!!!!!!!!
Sounds weird but how about smoked fish w/ crackers out there? Salmon,whitefish ect. ect?

Cell for questions: 1.810.577.3982
JANUARY 15th SATURDAY

Shane..


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

Just finshed the last of my smoked salmon,


----------



## fish24/7 (Jan 26, 2005)

Shane...I think you are looking at a 2005 calander, January 15th 2006 is a Sunday. Either way I am planning on making it out, I just signed up for the Trap Attack at Wamplers so I am planning on going prefishing one of those days, I will just plan it around whatever day you guys want to do this. I plan on bringing some venison/cheese dip that goes pretty good with Fritos. Also I will have a gas auger and if you do not have a camera or vex I can bring them out so you can see which one you like better.(I'd go with the vex). Let me know if you need any help with this outing.

Eric


----------



## HeavyChevy (May 25, 2002)

Sounds like fun can you bring quads out there. If so i just might make this one.


----------



## deputy865 (Feb 7, 2004)

IDk if the ice will be safe enough but it may + were not to far out..Post all questions and stuff in my other thread please.

Shane


----------

